# Router DSL [eth1 eth0] - brak internetu na eth1

## Lips

Witam 

mam problem nie mam internetu na eth1 już opisuje probelm.

Mam serwer który jest routerem internetu, dostaje on automatyczny adres IP na eth0 chciałbym aby na eth1 był również internet udostepniony z eth0 i przesyłany dalej.

moje ustawienia:

```
ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:db:8f:0f:f4

          inet addr:192.168.137.29  Bcast:192.168.137.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::219:dbff:fe8f:ff4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:65105 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:70841 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:13078508 (12.4 MiB)  TX bytes:48815011 (46.5 MiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:ba:d4:cb:ed

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::250:baff:fed4:cbed/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:908 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:236 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:84375 (82.3 KiB)  TX bytes:16985 (16.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:10271 (10.0 KiB)  TX bytes:10271 (10.0 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

```
 /etc/sysctl.conf

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

```

```
/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 194.204.159.1

nameserver 194.204.159.34

```

Czy mogę prosić o informacje co robię źle?Last edited by Lips on Tue Jul 13, 2010 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

zapewne NAT (o którym nic nie wspomniałeś, a wygląda na to, że potrzebujesz).

----------

## Lips

tzn? NAT jak go ustawic?

----------

## Bialy

A jakie masz regułki iptables?

Nie wiem czy dobrze odczytuje ale z listingów widać że nie masz (praktycznie) żadnych.

Musisz zainwestować w regułki, które zezwolą na ruch między interfejsami (i najlepiej z maskaradą).

--EDIT--

 *Lips wrote:*   

> tzn? NAT jak go ustawic?

 

Masz opis na stronach Gentoo.Last edited by Bialy on Tue Jul 13, 2010 1:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lips

Mam 

```

iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

DROP       all  --  anywhere             10.0.0.0/24

ACCEPT     all  --  10.0.0.0/24          anywhere

ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             10.0.0.0/24

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

i nic nie działa dalej

PS.

INPUT i OUTPUT sa na ACCEPT poprzednio FORWARD tez był na ACCEPT więc chyba powinno przechodzic wszystko

----------

## SlashBeast

iptables-save wpisz i wklej regulki.

----------

## Lips

```

iptables-save

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.3.2 on Wed Jul 14 08:29:47 2010

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [2014:300185]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [332:25555]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [599:60492]

-A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

COMMIT

# Completed on Wed Jul 14 08:29:47 2010

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.3.2 on Wed Jul 14 08:29:47 2010

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [100757:16567363]

:INPUT ACCEPT [100595:16554885]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [156:11524]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [99475:50998368]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [99943:51050094]

COMMIT

# Completed on Wed Jul 14 08:29:47 2010

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.3.2 on Wed Jul 14 08:29:47 2010

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [26499:3223414]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [19724:2157429]

-A FORWARD -d 10.0.0.0/24 -i eth1 -j DROP

-A FORWARD -s 10.0.0.0/24 -i eth1 -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -d 10.0.0.0/24 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT

COMMIT

# Completed on Wed Jul 14 08:29:47 2010

```

----------

## Jacekalex

http://dug.net.pl/tekst/31/udostepnienie_polaczenia_internetowego_%28masq%29/

http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Sieci:Linux/Netfilter/iptables

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## mbar

Jasne, bo pod latarnią najciemniej:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml

----------

## Bialy

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Jasne, bo pod latarnią najciemniej:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml

 

Deja vu  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

No tak, ponieważ nie użyłeś pełnego URL, jakoś Twój link nie wpadł mi w oko  :Smile: 

----------

